
9.999... reasons that .999... = 1 (Vi Hart video) - tokenadult
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TINfzxSnnIE&feature=youtu.be
======
RollAHardSix
I was going to find a way to make a 'I got 99 problems but .999 = ain't 1
joke' but after watching that video: it would just be degrading. Artistic and
Analytic. Thanks.

Edit: typo.

------
jeffool
I think it was reason #3...

.999... = x? That was wrong.

When she subtracted .999... from the left, she should have removed "x" from
the right, not 1.

~~~
serge2k
in the .99...=x 9.99..=10x 9=9x

proof?

That was correct.

